# Is Mark Richt leaving UGA?



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

http://www.gamingtoday.com/articles..._coach_Mark_Richt_will_leave_at_end_of_season


GEORGIA FOOTBALL COACH MARK RICHT WILL LEAVE AT END OF SEASON
November 21, 2011 6:34 AM by Mark Mayer
Embattled Georgia football coach Mark Richt, who led Georgia to the SEC East regular season title with a victory over Kentucky on Saturday, will leave the program at the end of the season according to inside sources.
Top candidates to replace Richt reportedly are Tennessee coach Derek Dooley and Georgia offensive coordinator Mike Bobo. Dooley is the son of Vince Dooley, longtime Bulldogs coach/athletic director and an Athens icon.
Richt’s job was reportedly on the line this season especially after an 0-2 start, but the Bulldogs rallied to win nine straight games to capture the SEC East title.
Sources in the South Carolina/Georgia area say that Richt will pursue outside interests and decide on his own not to return to Georgia.
Richt was hired as head coach of the Bulldogs before the 2001 season, replacing Jim Donnan. He has won two outright SEC championships, four SEC East titles and led Georgia to a finish in the AP Top 10 five times.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 21, 2011)

Interesting, but certainly not very surprising...

BUT I sure hope "IF" any part of that story is wrong, it will be that about Boo Boo taking Richt's place... 

For goodness sakes I hope that does not happen!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Bogus!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Bogus!





Maybe a trick by the jackets?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> http://www.gamingtoday.com/articles..._coach_Mark_Richt_will_leave_at_end_of_season
> 
> 
> GEORGIA FOOTBALL COACH MARK RICHT WILL LEAVE AT END OF SEASON
> ...



:trampoline:This is a masterful bit of pot stirring.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> :trampoline:This is a masterful bit of pot stirring.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 21, 2011)

If Bobo takes over this board will be a ghost town due to the mass suicide of Dawg faithful. Sugar Hill will supply the koolaid


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> If Bobo takes over this board will be a ghost town due to the mass suicide of Dawg faithful. Sugar Hill will supply the koolaid



Two words for you my little cherub; Will Muschamp.  I know misery loves company but the Bobo and Dooley line was what sealed it as horse puckey.  Yall might be better served trying to figure out how to gracefully extrapolate yourselves from the Boom tar baby.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 21, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> If Bobo takes over this board will be a ghost town due to the mass suicide of Dawg faithful. Sugar Hill will supply the koolaid



If there were any truth to this I would take the first glass.....


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 21, 2011)

too funny.


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2011)

Gaming Today: News you can bet on.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 21, 2011)

i hear Jerry "the man in black" Glanville is lobbying for the job.


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> i hear Jerry "the man in black" Glanville is lobbying for the job.



He's pushing for the Tech job. Elvis can sit anywhere he wants.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 21, 2011)

riprap said:


> He's pushing for the Tech job. Elvis can sit anywhere he wants.



dang skippy he can.  The King...thnkavureemuh


----------



## Buck Nasty (Nov 21, 2011)

Gaming Today reporting now that CPJ will not be returning to Tech after the end of the season...Front runner for job is Reggie Ball.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

riprap said:


> Gaming Today: News you can bet on.



I know.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I know.




So are you saying Mark Richt is not leaving UGA at the end of the season?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> So are you saying Mark Richt is not leaving UGA at the end of the season?



I'm saying that I applaud the effort  and can appreciate the humor but I think this is bogus.  No, I am not interested in an avatar bet.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> No, I am not interested in an avatar bet.





Not like anyone here would renege on a silly avatar bet would they?   Oh never mind....


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Not like anyone here would renege on a silly avatar bet would they?   Oh never mind....



Tread lightly.  That is serious biddness.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tread lightly.  That is serious biddness.



I know.  I have a few live trees in my yard that shade my house.  Id love to keep em..


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I know.  I have a few live trees in my yard that shade my house.  Id love to keep em..


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 21, 2011)

It would not upset me to see CMR leave.  Don't misunderstand, the turn around to 9-2 and the SEC East title is GREAT but let's not be foolish to think it wasn't aided in part by a weak/favorable schedule.

UGA is still not a program to compare with Alabama, LSU, or Arkansas or even Auburn until this year.  Until we can reach that status, I don't think CMR has done his job.

CMR leaving would be no big deal as long as we got the very beat available replacement and as long as CTG stays on as DC.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 21, 2011)

I said he was probably consulting his finance guy at the beginning of the season and the numbers added up- look for Richt to end up coaching somewhere in Florida or doing the ministry dance.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 21, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> It would not upset me to see CMR leave.  Don't misunderstand, the turn around to 9-2 and the SEC East title is GREAT but let's not be foolish to think it wasn't aided in part by a weak/favorable schedule.
> 
> UGA is still not a program to compare with Alabama, LSU, or Arkansas or even Auburn until this year.  Until we can reach that status, I don't think CMR has done his job.
> 
> CMR leaving would be no big deal as long as we got the very beat available replacement and as long as CTG stays on as DC.



And if we stroll into Atl and beat LSU  what will it be called, (a fluke)?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Two words for you my little cherub; Will Muschamp.



I believe Kirby Smart would be a more likely choice.  Kirby went to UGA and he deserves a HC position; he has done a great job at Bama.  I believe this is the one job that could lure him away from the Capstone.

Muschamp already sits on the throne of a great program.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

David Mills said:


> Muschamp already sits on the throne of a great program.



I believe you missed SGD's flame attempt.   It was subtle, but effective


----------



## ACguy (Nov 21, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> It would not upset me to see CMR leave.  Don't misunderstand, the turn around to 9-2 and the SEC East title is GREAT but let's not be foolish to think it wasn't aided in part by a weak/favorable schedule.
> 
> UGA is still not a program to compare with Alabama, LSU, or Arkansas or even Auburn until this year.  Until we can reach that status, I don't think CMR has done his job.
> 
> CMR leaving would be no big deal as long as we got the very beat available replacement and as long as CTG stays on as DC.



UGA is atleast a comparable program to Arkansas . If your talking about the level of the program and how high it can go UGA is a better program then Arkansas .

Hopefully this is a joke. I seen a website saying he could get a contract extension .


----------



## gin house (Nov 21, 2011)

I dont know how credible this is but i will say the writer that made this is from south carolina.  He was a sports writer for south carolina and florida before moving to Vegas.  Again, I dont know how much truth there is to this.  Could do it or it could be an attemp to stir the UGA people.(info from cocky talk,  they dont buy it either over there)


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 21, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I believe you missed SGD's flame attempt.   It was subtle, but effective



I wasn't sure but I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to appear "smart".


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I wasn't sure but I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to appear "smart".



In your position.  I can understand that.


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> If Bobo takes over this board will be a ghost town due to the mass suicide of Dawg faithful. Sugar Hill will supply the koolaid



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 21, 2011)

David Mills said:


> I believe Kirby Smart would be a more likely choice.  Kirby went to UGA and he deserves a HC position; he has done a great job at Bama.  I believe this is the one job that could lure him away from the Capstone.
> 
> Muschamp already sits on the throne of a great program.



That's your opinion.  I don't want Kirby Smart within shouting distance of the head coaching position in Athens.  

He hasn't done anything at Alabama besides hold Saban's clipboard.  That defense is Saban's.  Kirby is a glorified lb coach.  Don't want him.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> He hasn't done anything at Alabama besides hold Saban's clipboard.  That defense is Saban's.  Kirby is a glorified lb coach.  Don't want him.



You gonna get yelled at...


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2011)

Has any of Saban's proteges done any good at head coach?


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 22, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> And if we stroll into Atl and beat LSU  what will it be called, (a fluke)?



YES.  Absolutely.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You gonna get yelled at...



I've got ear plugs in.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> YES.  Absolutely.



You can not make some people happy.  No matter what you do.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

A bit of intel on the guy who wrote this "article".  He's from South Carolina.  Enough said.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2011)

riprap said:


> Has any of Saban's proteges done any good at head coach?



as was said in an article i read, in regards to (nick saban), bill bellichick and their proteges, "greatness isn't transferable" and "if you want bill bellichick, you hire bill bellichick, otherwise you are wasting your time".  same applies with saban.  saban is a great coach and certainly some beneath him will go on to be head coaches, just as dooley and muschamp are.  who knows if they will be any good.

look at bellichick, regarded as the best coach in the nfl.  the guy from his staff that has had the most success as a hc, was charlie weiss, who was 35-27 at ND.

romeo crennel was 24-40 with the browns.

josh mcdaniels was 11-17 with the broncos.

eric mangini has a career record of 33-47.

the combined nfl records of the above 3 is 68-140, with zero playoff wins.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> A bit of intel on the guy who wrote this "article".  He's from South Carolina.  Enough said.



Ouch.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 22, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> YES.  Absolutely.



Then you obviously have not been watching the same UGA team that I have. They have done nothing but gotten better since the season started. I don't care what people say, beating LSU is not out of reach for this team!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> Ouch.



Not making a blanket statement about all South Carolinians.  Just that he is probably of the deluisonal, pollyannish, "this is the year of the gamecock." stripe.


----------



## DDD (Nov 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> http://www.gamingtoday.com/articles..._coach_Mark_Richt_will_leave_at_end_of_season
> 
> 
> GEORGIA FOOTBALL COACH MARK RICHT WILL LEAVE AT END OF SEASON
> Top candidates to replace Richt reportedly are Tennessee coach Derek Dooley and Georgia offensive coordinator Mike Bobo.



I sorta could see it until I got to the part highlighted in red.

Give me a break.  Are we sure the source was not the Onion?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

DDD said:


> I sorta could see it until I got to the part highlighted in red.
> 
> Give me a break.  Are we sure the source was not the Onion?



That was when I knew it was bull crap too.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not making a blanket statement about all South Carolinians.  Just that he is probably of the deluisonal, pollyannish, "this is the year of the gamecock." stripe.



Thank you, see you "next year"


----------



## DDD (Nov 22, 2011)

Richt is back in the driver's seat next year and if he would put Bobo back to just coaching QB's he would be there for even longer.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 22, 2011)

I hear he's going into politics...


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I hear he's going into politics...



You go too far!

And to think, I said something nice about you in another thread this morning.  I recant.


----------



## DDD (Nov 22, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I hear he's going into politics...


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 22, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I hear he's going into politics...



I just threw up in my mouth a little.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 22, 2011)

It was just too distrubing to pass up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

I will say I thought Richt and his wife's tonsel hockey session was little much.  Or at least, the camera man could have panned away.  Jeez.  Take her home coach.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I will say I thought Richt and his wife's tonsel hockey session was little much.  Or at least, the camera man could have panned away.  Jeez.  Take her home coach.



  he said he went in for a kiss and then his wife began "mauling" him.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 22, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> he said he went in for a kiss and then his wife began "mauling" him.



Yeah I saw that.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 22, 2011)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/952428-georgia-football-is-mark-richt-set-to-retire-at-the-end-of-the-2011-season


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 22, 2011)

DSGB said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/952428-georgia-football-is-mark-richt-set-to-retire-at-the-end-of-the-2011-season



As of now, I can say with full confidence that Richt will be back next season. He is recruiting specific players who only want to come to Georgia if he is there including John Theus and Keith Marshall. Richt would have the integrity to tell them he was not returning since they have made this issue clear.

So the final question that must be asked, where did this rumor came from? Is this a person just trying to drive traffic to their website? This was my first inclination. However, after further research I found that the company was owned by Dirson Enterprises. They specialize in casino gambling. As I went through years of past articles, none seemed to fit this mode. This leads me to believe that this information was given to them by someone and did not come off the top of their head. 

So who gave them this false information? Who would have something to gain from this rumor spreading?
I cannot answer this question without having this article deleted from Bleacher Report. However, I can say that I have talked to one recruit who had been told this rumor by an assistant coach of a top tier SEC football program. 

I will leave the conclusion to your discretion but it is the same people who benefited from the hot-seat talk.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 22, 2011)

i figured by this point in the thread, UGA would be poised to leave the SEC for another conference and Todd Grantham arrested for assault but given the choice of Anger Mg instead of jail time.  UGA (Russ) would be replaced by the new mascot, Flea(the guitarist).  

sheesh, what have yall been talking about if not that?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 22, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Not like anyone here would renege on a silly avatar bet would they?   Oh never mind....



Just wait till their precious team loses to LSU again... an epic meltdown of unseen proportions and enough whining and crying to keep Kleenex in business for the next century...


----------

